# ADA Power Sand



## Dolly Sprint 16v (17 Aug 2021)

Gang@UKaps

I'm currently rescaping my aqua mode 600 tank which had ADA power sand and ADA Amazonia substrate. I've sieved the power sand from the Amazonia and I'm wonder if it worth putting it back into the tank prior to adding new substrate or forget the power sand and just add new substrate - your thoughts would be grateful.

Paul


----------



## ceg4048 (18 Aug 2021)

Powersand is basically an adjunct and runs out of it's nutrition very quickly. It's just ordinary pumice soaked in a nutrient solution. The Amazonia is also soaked in the same solution but it's clay and can retain a lot more of the solution than pumice can. I would just replace it with more Amazonia if you can afford it, or simply not worry about it if you can't afford it.

Cheers,


----------

